# Turning notched inner cover upside for winter



## Bwood (May 7, 2015)

I have been told to turn notched inner covers upside down during the winter months. Is this a good practice? Also if it is turned upside down should the notch in the inner cover be facing the front or back of the hive.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

If you have no other top entrance or quilt box then put the notch down. The notch is the upper entrance. You may get some mold on the underside of the telescopic cover and top side of inner cover as there is minimal ventilation of this area.

If you have a top entrance via a hole in the feed shim or a hole in the front of the top brood box, then place the notch up. You will get some ventilation of cavity between inner cover and outer cover via hole in center of inner cover and the notch.

Make sure you have 1-2 inches(regional dependent) of Styrofoam insulation above the inner cover to minimize condensation on inner cover and underside of telescopic cover.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I live in a very windy climate, so that may be why I think this way... but I don't want entrances on opposite sides of a hive in winter. I don't want a cold wind blowing THROUGH the hive. If there is more than one entrance I want them on the same side so the wind doesn't blow through. I leave the notch down, but it will let the moisture out either way and there will be less draft with it up. I just want the bees to be able to find it if the snow is blocking the bottom entrance, and that seems more likely with the notch down.


----------



## Bwood (May 7, 2015)

Thank you, this makes the information I had received clearer.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

My thoughts on notch up or down:
If you have the notch up the moist air has to rise up thru the inner cover. If notch is down the moist air has a clearer path to the outside and has to cross less potentially cold surfaces that are prone to condensation. The idea is to get the water out asap.
Ever see an inner cover that's completely soggy and covered with mold? 

Good point on the bees finding the upper exit more quickly too.


----------



## Bwood (May 7, 2015)

I will have the notch facing the front of the beehive during the winter. I have also been told to raise my outer cover in the front by a half inch to decrease condensation within the hive or to flip my inner cover upside down. Question 1 - Will flipping the inner cover upside down be enough or should I still raise the outer cover? Question 2 - Is flipping the inner cover upside down not a good practice at all and just go with raising the outer cover by a half inch.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome again!


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

These answers seem to apply to migratory covers, what about telescoping covers? Snow is rarely a problem in southern North Carolina.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>These answers seem to apply to migratory covers

All of these answers are about notched inner covers under telescopic covers. They are NOT about migratory covers.


----------

